# What HTR has the best on board prosessing for under $600



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi guys, Im looking at upgrading my HTR to something with THX, DTS/DD 7.1 etc. What are my best options? I dont need a huge amplification section as most of my channels will be driven with outboard amps. I would like to keep the cost below $600 and below $500 if possible.

I like the Yamaha RX V2600 for its upscaling capability's but do not need HDMI as all my displays dont have it and the amplification section is far more than I need. What other options do I have in my price range.

I am really concerned with the build and sound quality of the lower priced series but maybe thats an unnessisary fear.

I would also consider other brand names like Denon, HK and others but as I have never owned one I dont know what will work good for my setup.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Tony,
Below $600 and below $500 if possible. That's a tall order considering we live in Canada. Future Shop has the Pioneer VSX-917V-K and Denon AVR-588. Best Buy has the Yamaha HTR5960B which is on sale for $499. I'm not sure what other electronic stores there are in Edmonton, but shop around and see what makes and models are available at your price point. You can then search for reviews on them and see what people are saying. Another option is E-Bay, but that's a **** shoot at the best of times. If you buy new electronics from the U.S., there is no warranty on it in Canada.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The cost savings when buying from the US is substantial. I can get a new Yamaha RX V2600 for under $700 My only holdback is that it has far more amplification than I need, At 130watts per ch its a great receiver but I dont need that power.
I have always been told that the RXV line is better than the HTR series of receivers from Yamaha?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The cost saving is attractive. But when something goes wrong you have to pay to get it fixed. I bought a Pioneer DV-333 DVD player, brand new from the U.S., for $150. 3 months later the laser and a electronics board quit. The estimate to repair it was $400. Under warranty it would have been replaced. It ended up being my loss. If your willing to take a chance, just hope nothing goes wrong. I'm not familiar with Yamaha receivers. A search of the "reviews" will hopefully tell you whether the RXV line is better than the HTR line.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think it is a quality issue between the two lines, just a few features.

I wouldn't worry about the power, whether it's too much or too little, since you don't need it. Get whatever receivers gives you the features you are looking for. You may have to step up to the next higher powered receiver to get those features.

I've used Denon receivers, 3805 and 3806 with two different power amps (Sunfire and Earthquake) and found them to be very neutral. When actually using the power in the receivers I've owned, I preferred the Yamaha (V-1700) vs. the Denons. The Yamaha has a smoother/warmer sound to me. The Denons seem to be a little brighter when using their power, but it's not dramatic. However, I never used the Yamaha as a preamp only, so I can't tell you what specifically made it better, the amp, preamp or both.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I understand that the more pricey receivers use Burr-Brown 192 kHz/24-bit DACs for all channels so I am assuming that this is good. Is this a normal feature for all HTRs?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Burr-Brown DACs are considered high end. Some brands use them and only on the higher priced receivers in their lineup. You'll have to dig around a bit to find out which receivers have them and which don't.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

There are also different grades of Burr Brown DACs. For example, the Yamaha HTR-5960 uses a lower grade Burr Brown DAC than the RX-V2600 (which I believe uses the same DAC as the Denon 3805/3806).

See this link for info on the HTR vs RXV lines at Yamaha:
http://www.yamaha.com/yec/faq/faqdetail.html?CNTID=205005&CTID=5009145


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here ya go...



> What is the difference between the RX-V line and the HTR line AV receivers ?
> There are many similarities between these two product lines. The RX-V line and the HTR line are produced in the same Yamaha factory using the same high quality parts throughout. The RX-V and equivalent HTR models have the same warranty periods; the same manufacturers suggested retail price, the same features, and the same remote control units. There is a cosmetic difference found on the front panels of these two lines. The RX-V line maintains the traditional white colored lettering normally found on most Yamaha components, while the HTR line provides a slightly different approach. Yamaha has created a new look by using gold colored lettering in selected areas on the HTR receiver series. However, both the RX-V line and the HTR line feature the same high quality black metal front panel construction. The amplifiers in the HTR and RX-V units are identical but rated differently to comply with the accepted measurement standards of their respective channels of distribution. Both ratings are FTC approved and are designed to handle the dynamics of today's audio and video sources. The RX-V line has the power amplifiers rated from 20-20000 Hz. The HTR line has the power amplifiers rated at 1000 Hz. Both lines can reproduce the full frequency response of 20-20000 Hz. The RX-V line is typically sold through Yamaha authorized audio/video specialty retailers, and is not available for mail order sales. The HTR line is sold through mass merchants, catalog retailers, and department stores. You may also purchase the HTR line through the mail. All transactions must be done through the authorized Yamaha dealer network. Any purchase made from an unauthorized dealer/retailer voids the Yamaha manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have thought of the Onkyo line as well. This one looks good, Here
For $500 The model above this one has THX select 2 what do I gain with that for $200 more?


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

The Onkyo 605 is probably the reigning champ at this price point.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I have thought of the Onkyo line as well. This one looks good, Here
> For $500 The model above this one has THX select 2 what do I gain with that for $200 more?


More power, an additional HDMI input, a phono input, and the ability to overlay 6.1/7.1 processing, such as Dolby Digital EX, onto the LPCM from sources such as Blu-Ray and HD DVD players. This helps to offset the lack of 6.1/7.1 channel output on most of these players. The Audyssey MultiXT EQ on this model is also better than the 605's, with higher resolution filters (especially for the subwoofer) and equalization of up to 8 listening positions.:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Check the pricing at the Shack Store... you might save a little.

Onkyo has really stepped up to the plate with their latest receivers.


----------

